

Most Bloggers Don't Deserve Any Ad Revenue - rockstar9
http://www.louisgray.com/live/2008/04/most-bloggers-dont-deserve-any-ad.html

======
justindz
I generally agree that the ad blog thing is overdone. I swore on my blog that
I will never introduce AdWords because I don't like ads on anyone else's blog
and I think it disrespects what the reader visits for.

Also, I think it causes you to write popular or sensational things as you see
your revenue fluctuate. It doesn't cause you to write what you actually want
to write, which in the end isn't really good for anyone.

Also, a blog can still make you money if you do it well. It will expand your
general net presence and reputation which can have a positive impact on your
opportunities and careers. It's just not something you can stare at in Google
Analytics and write in your checkbook.

Obviously, this doesn't apply to someone intending to be a career blog writer.
If that's your thing, good luck with that.

